# Help I need ideas!



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

My hubby and I are stumped on what we will be this year. I used to be really good at coming up with ideas but for some reason I am having trouble the past 2 years. I focus more on my decorating and not on our costumes but this year I want to blow everyone away. Please help, any suggestions are appreciated.
This is what we have been in the past:

flapper and gangster
Witch and warlock
Morticia and Gomez Adams
cupid and Venus
a midget circus ring master and Tippy the target
Black widow and headless man
vampire and gangster


----------



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lucy and Desi
Cleopatra and Marc Anthony
Ski bunny and Abominable Snow Man (my friend and her hubby did this one year and won lots of best costume prizes!)
Tourists
Bonnie and Clyde
Adam and Eve
Mike and Carol Brady

This website is great too for ideas: www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Those are great ideas. I like the Lucy and Desi I have red hair so that might be a good one for us. Ski bunny and Abominable Snow man is cute too.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

One year we did The Terminator and Sara Conner


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We were going to be fortune teller's but I can't get a handle on how to dress hubby.

I picked up a costume (new in package) today of a Roman or Greek costume with toga---like Caesar. So, now I am thinking other directions. Hubby has never liked wine too much, but during the heat this summer he has taken to drining wine. So, I was thinking about us being the God and Goddess of Wine. He could use the toga.

Okay, I just pulled out the costume I bought yestersday and it is called Hail Caesar. It is the long white garment and a deep purple scarf thing that is attached at the shoulder. It also has the gold writst cuffs and the head laurel leaf thing. It is brand new and is big enough for him to wear (yeah since most of skimpy) I wish it had burgandy instead of the purple. WIll it look funny to have the God of Wine in purple?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Printers, I think purple is the best color. 

Here's a few more
Caveman & Woman
The Flintstones 
Ginger and the Skipper Or Gilligan


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Little Red Riding Hood and the Big Bad Wolf. My wife and I did that one years ago, it was a big hit. She wore a sexy red dress and I wore a tuxedo along with my makeup.

-Chris


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was in Goodwill today and they had a bunch of dog costumes including one that has a big purple cluster of grapes. I may go back and get one and use it somehow with the God of Wine costume. It would add some humor.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Persephone and Hades.
Lois Lane and Clark Kent/Superman.
Arwen and Aragorn.
Katrina and Ichabod Crane.
Marge and Homer, in their usual appearances, or one of their many characters from the Treehouse of horror episodes.


----------



## califmerchant (Sep 6, 2011)

i think some very original custumes are ones that are homemade and based on current events - example - casey anthony, libya guerilla, etc etc


----------



## Primrose (Aug 27, 2011)

The King and the Queen in a deck of cards
Salt and Pepper


----------



## karasel (Jun 21, 2011)

pebbles and bam bam.......
toy story...woody and jessie
dead bride and groom
grease....sandy and danny
cookie monster and a cookie

last year my friends dressed as dog the bounty hunter and his wife....it was hilarious, got attention everywhere we went!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Humphrey Bogart and Ingrid Bergman from Casablanca - you guys could wear black and white make up and gray toned clothes and spray your hair gray or black. 
Mina and Dracula from Bram Stoker's Dracula 
alice and the mad hatter 
an older married couple...
the kissing sailor and nurse from the famous Time magazine photo


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

What great ideas! I love them all. Hubby and I rented costumes this year. He is going to be Jack Sparrow and I am a female pirate. I know it is not creative but the costumes are amazing and very elaborate. Atelier*Motives I love, love, love your ideas! Especially the Humphrey bogart and Ingrid Bergman and the kissing sailor and nurse from the Time Magazine photo. Those are going on my list for next year.


----------



## markthedude (Sep 22, 2011)

Popular outfits right now are some of the marvel comic book superheros. There is always a pair in the comics/books. Ironman/pepper example. Check some of those out to see if either you guys like them.

Found this on Facebook today, actually a friend invited my to it. From the looks of it they just started but it's a free halloween costume giveway. Check out the page here: http://www.facebook.com/HalloweenExpressCoupons it seems that they are giving one costume away for every 250 new fans.


----------



## funnycouple (Sep 22, 2011)

You can choose to be pirates (with or without connection to PotC) - they are highy popular from what I've seen, two cops or cop&criminal, two vampires or vampire and victim. You can find some ideas and accessories on http://www.couplecostumesideas.info too. It's especially for couples looking for costumes so it may help


----------



## Halloween Girl87 (Sep 23, 2011)

Miss Piggy and Kermit the frog! Perfect for the release of the new Muppet movie, 
or Mario and Princess Peach- always a winner! 



[email protected]


----------



## mirmimoomoo (Sep 23, 2011)

I was once at a party where a couple were the king and queen of scotts and they took a regular plain king and queen costume and covered them in scotch labels. It was a huge it! Some popular costumes are matching crayons, disney couples like jasmine and aladin or cinderella and prince charming. Super heros are always great like batman and robin. You could also be 1950s zombies or popeye and olive.


----------



## a.alderson1014 (Jun 27, 2010)

Jason and his beheaded mother (use a cheap "holding-your-own-cut-off-head" costume, Freddy and his nun mother, Rob Zombie's Michael Myers and his ghost mom from H2...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry everyone...but the big hit this year? Angry Birds....


----------

